# New England Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 48th Annual Show



## delphinis (Mar 13, 2014)

*New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

*April 6, 2014 **Dover New Hampshire, *New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48[sup]th[/sup] Annual Show & Sale, Contact: Gerry Sirois (207) 773-0148   Jack Pelletier (207) 839-4389. Just saw this on the National Bottle museum's bottle show calender page.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

Here's a little more, like with an address. It didn't move anyway. *06 April 2014* (Sunday) *Dover, New Hampshire* – *New England Antique Bottle Club present’s their 48th Annual Show & Sale* from 9:00 am to 2:00 pm at The Elks Club, 282 Durham Road (Rt.108) (Exit 7 off Spaulding Turnpike), Dover, New Hampshire 03820, Admission: $2, Early Admission: 8:00 am – $15, Information: Gerry Sirois, 207.773.0148 or Jack Pelletier, 207.839.4389 *FOHBC Member Club**[attachment=Clipboard01.jpg] *


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

I plan to be setting up again this year, I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

It's looking like spring may get sprung by then, I hope you do well. I thought about setting up myself but the truck hated this winter and it's probably to late for me to get a registration in. Same with little Rhody but i missed that altogether. My eyes are on the Westford (new location for Lowell) show in Sept. now.Hopefully I can come and browse anyway, I hate to miss one after all these years.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

Hi Eric I would give em a call if you want to set up, you never know.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

I will be set up with my friend Jan.  Bring any RI bottles, as I will be buying!


----------



## Oldmill (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

I plan on going again this year hope to see some of you there and as always hope to get a few good bottles as well.  Safe travels


----------



## Oldmill (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

If any of you have any Maine druggist bottle you think you might want to sell please bring them along.  I will have my forum handle on my name tag stop me and say hi.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: New England Antique Bottle Club’s 48th Annual Show*

I may go just to use the gas up before the truck goes to the junk yard...unless someone wants to buy a 2000 baby Ranger with frame rot.[8|]


----------

